# Have you ever seen a buck fart?



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Got one on trail cam video.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1681982161852668


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO. Only on OGF!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

A small doe walked by my stand close ...and ripped off a loud one ...couldn't believe it. ...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

mmtchell said:


> A small doe walked by my stand close ...and ripped off a loud one ...couldn't believe it. ...


I would have fell out of the stand!!! lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's why I like this here site - you learn things.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

never been blessed with a deer fart until today. you guys come up with some interesting things, LOL.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yes. Three years ago while bow hunting. I was set up on the edge of a strip mined field. Forky came running out of the woods 50 yds. to my right. Stopped at about 20yds. in front of me. Squatted, farted, then took a dump.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Lactose intolerant!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Funniest thread I've seen in a while!!


----------

